# How much epsom salt for constipation?



## AS91379 (Sep 25, 2011)

My betta has pretty bad constipation, and he won't eat peas. I'm going to try epsom salt. I've heard one teaspoon per five gallons. Is this right?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

usually epsom salt treatments start out at 1 tsp per gallon, and can go up to 3 tsp per gallon. Don't forget the dechlorinator. Most people recommend using a clean 1 gal jug to premix treatments in, milk jugs seem pretty popular.


----------



## AS91379 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

